# People with walkers/wheelchair



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm uberX.

Does anyone hate these type of rides? Listen I'm sympathetic to handicapped people. However, i signed up to be a driver. Not someone to carry a walker and wheelchairs . 


Also I'm a germaphobe. I hate touching other peoples stuff. Who knows where they have been or the last time they cleaned that stuff? I once helped someone with their luggage into my car. I ended up getting dog excrement on my hands


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

Do you not have uberASSIST in your market?


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Would you want your mother to be able to get a safe Uber ride if she was disabled?


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

TampaGuy said:


> Would you want your mother to be able to get a safe Uber ride if she was disabled?


I'm uberX not uberAssist



Uber_Paul83 said:


> Do you not have uberASSIST in your market?


Not sure. Good question but I think we do


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

TampaGuy said:


> Would you want your mother to be able to get a safe Uber ride if she was disabled?


I would call the appropriate people to help my disabled mother. Not being cheap mother****er and call Uber and put it on the driver to do somebody else's job who is actually trained in the field of moving disabled handicapped or Assisted Living people!

And putting your mother in the hands of somebody that has absolutely no training should be brought up on charges for elderly abuse.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> I would call the appropriate people to help my disabled mother. Not being cheap mother****er and call Uber and put it on the driver to do somebody else's job who is actually trained in the field of moving disabled handicapped or Assisted Living people!


Exactly! People are calling uber because they don't want to pay the price for trained/licensed help for handicapped relatives..so they call me: mr. 50 cents a mile!


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> I would call the appropriate people to help my disabled mother. Not being cheap mother****er and call Uber and put it on the driver to do somebody else's job who is actually trained in the field of moving disabled handicapped or Assisted Living people!
> 
> And putting your mother in the hands of somebody that has absolutely no training should be brought up on charges for elderly abuse.


Such strong language. Angry much?

The ones I have picked up did not need ambulatory care.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I'm uberX.
> 
> Does anyone hate these type of rides? Listen I'm sympathetic to handicapped people. However, i signed up to be a driver. Not someone to carry a walker and wheelchairs .
> 
> Also I'm a germaphobe. I hate touching other peoples stuff. Who knows where they have been or the last time they cleaned that stuff? I once helped someone with their luggage into my car. I ended up getting dog excrement on my hands


I used to be a germaphobe. Uber cured me of that. Germaphobe and Uber driver are not compatible.

Studies show an Uber car is one of the germiest places around. ( https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2019/05/10/uber-lyft-germs-health-safety/1128117001/ ) People are getting in your car, and their shoes are fresh from the sticky restroom floors and they probably didn't wash their hands before coming in and sitting down and rubbing their hands all over your seats and doors and will probably try to shake your hand after the ride. Automatic star loss, loss of tip, if you do not shake.

If you drive for long, it is also only a matter of time before your seats have been saturated with bodily fluids including drool, urine, sweat, blood, vaginal discharge, semen, vomit, and more.

Handling a grimy walker should not be a problem for a serious Uber driver.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Studies show an Uber car is one of the germiest places around. ( https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2019/05/10/uber-lyft-germs-health-safety/1128117001/ ) People are getting in your car, and their shoes are fresh from the sticky restroom floors and they probably didn't wash their hands before coming in and sitting down and rubbing their hands all over your seats and doors and will probably try to shake your hand after the ride. Automatic star loss, loss of tip, if you do not shake.


"studies" Is plural.

You linked to that one non-scientific survey of 19 cars by some random Insurance company

I'm not saying it's not true, but its a little hyperbole

I'm a germaphobe who wants to do uber and will. No amount of pressuring from people like you will force me to touch most peoples stuff or do things I don't want to do.. 4.97 rating on 500 rides so far


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> If you drive for long, it is also only a matter of time before your seats have been saturated with bodily fluids including drool, urine, sweat, blood, vaginal discharge, semen, vomit, and more.


.

Wait... Wat...... Semen? What kind of Uber are you doing? I want video proof!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Let me check....

Uber Dashboard does not mention anything about being a compensated medical employee.

Sorry, wheelchair guy is NO DIFFERENT than a drunk person....if you cant walk to the car then you dont get in my car.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Studies show an Uber car is one of the germiest places around.


That's thanks to the uber pax


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

You cant fix stupid... They outwit you with experience.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I'm a germaphobe who wants to do uber and will. No amount of pressuring from people like you will force me to touch most peoples stuff or do things I don't want to do.. 4.97 rating on 500 rides so far


 You mean you've done 500 rides and haven't had to touch stuff pax left behind yet? No lost phones? No abandoned panties?

I'd just keep a box of nitrile gloves handy to grab pax stuff. The cost of a nitrile glove is less than the lost revenue from skipping a fare.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Also I'm a germaphobe. I hate touching other peoples stuff.


You're in the wrong career.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Warning to those that decline to help people with wheelchairs or walkers.

One day someone will accuse youvof violating the ADA.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Assisting elderly or handicapped people happens very rarely. It's not about being a driver in these occasional cases, it's about humanitarianism.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Uber Crack said:


> Assisting elderly or handicapped people happens very rarely. It's not about being a driver in these occasional cases, it's about humanitarianism.


I agree with this.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I wouldn’t lift a person but I have offered my arm to assist blind folks getting in my car. I don’t mind being helpful to the other humans.

I’ve done a lot of walkers. Folks who need em’ usually cannot load them. Can’t imagine rejecting a ride for this reason. 

I guess compassion and empathy just aren’t a part of everybody’s nature. Too bad. I’m sure the world would a much happier place if they were.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I don’t mind it.
I actually feel good after helping them.

And they are usually very thankful.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I used to be a germaphobe. Uber cured me of that. Germaphobe and Uber driver are not compatible.
> 
> Studies show an Uber car is one of the germiest places around. ( https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2019/05/10/uber-lyft-germs-health-safety/1128117001/ ) People are getting in your car, and their shoes are fresh from the sticky restroom floors and they probably didn't wash their hands before coming in and sitting down and rubbing their hands all over your seats and doors and will probably try to shake your hand after the ride. Automatic star loss, loss of tip, if you do not shake.
> 
> ...


Germs are ONLY ACCETABLE
ON
CASH TIPS !!!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I 4,000+ trips I've had maybe five walkers and three wheelchairs.

Suck it up.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

I’ve had plenty of walkers, no wheelchairs.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I 4,000+ trips I've had maybe five walkers and three wheelchairs.
> 
> Suck it up.


Since many of the pax who order a rideshare, do so to save money (i.e. Licensed medical transport is expensive) the driver is being subjected to immense legal exposure if something happens to the pax while entering or exiting the vehicle. Licensed medical transporters are trained in the proper lifting and assisting procedures of a wheelchair-bound client. This training is not provided to Uber drivers, nor do Uber drivers have the requisite certification to assist passengers in this manner.

You say suck it up. Will that be your legal defense in civil court when the family of a disabled pax sues you for wrongful death?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Will that be your legal defense in civil court when the family of a disabled pax sues you for wrongful death?


The pax knowingly ordered an Uber vehicle that is not properly equipped to handle a disabled passenger, and that has a driver that has no training in medical transport.

With that said, I've had several rides to and from Physical Therapy centers that were ordered by the center. Maybe there's some liability there?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Illini said:


> The pax knowingly ordered an Uber vehicle that is not properly equipped to handle a disabled passenger... Maybe there's some liability there?


Juries that preside over civil trials are notoriously sympathetic to the injured party, and since the legal burden of proof in a civil case is merely a preponderance of the evidence, the driver may face an insurmountable obstacle in convincing a jury they had no personal liability whatsoever.

I'm surprised Uber/Lyft isn't more proactive in setting strict guidelines for these types of rides. They are exposed legally, since they're associating their service with drivers who are unlikely to meet certification requirements for medical transportation. Uber/Lyft tells us we can't transport toddlers without a child safety seat. It's against the law.

Why are they oddly silent about having their "driver partners" transport de facto medical patients without the necessary regulatory credentials?


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Illini said:


> The pax knowingly ordered an Uber vehicle that is not properly equipped to handle a disabled passenger, and that has a driver that has no training in medical transport.
> 
> With that said, I've had several rides to and from Physical Therapy centers that were ordered by the center. Maybe there's some liability there?


Did you knowingly accept the ride and attempt to do something you're not trained to do?



Chorch said:


> I don't mind it.
> I actually feel good after helping them.
> 
> And they are usually very thankful.


I drive people so I can get more beer money, not to signal my virtue helping bingo players


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

TampaGuy said:


> Would you want your mother to be able to get a safe Uber ride if she was disabled?


Safe Uber ride?.... Is there such a thing? -o:
If you love your mom, convince her there are better options!


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I'm uberX.
> 
> Does anyone hate these type of rides? Listen I'm sympathetic to handicapped people. However, i signed up to be a driver. Not someone to carry a walker and wheelchairs .
> 
> Also I'm a germaphobe. I hate touching other peoples stuff. Who knows where they have been or the last time they cleaned that stuff? I once helped someone with their luggage into my car. I ended up getting dog excrement on my hands


Hate it
But I always do it?
Sometimes it is dialysis patient, who will most likely die soon... so why not.. let them have a good last ride
Or the GOGo?
Disinfectant wipes, triple strength , used right away, after the drop


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Illini said:


> You're in the wrong career.


He is not only in the wrong career, he should be in a plastic bubble. :roflmao:


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

rkozy said:


> You say suck it up. Will that be your legal defense in civil court when the family of a disabled pax sues you for wrongful death?


The sky is falling! The sky is falling! What if somebody sues you?!?

My defense would that I did what any normal reasonable person would have done. I don't know about where you live, but here in Texas, juries tend to look at it from the standpoint of what's reasonable. If somebody is old and needs a walker, we usually think that it's reasonable to try to help them.

Plus I have a large umbrella policy for liability. I originally got it when I used to host house concerts in my home. (Go look it up.)


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> Warning to those that decline to help people with wheelchairs or walkers. One day someone will accuse youvof violating the ADA.


.......and it is not unlikely that you will get de-activated.

I do it out of force of habit. In the cab business, we have dealt with fold up wheelchairs and walkers for years. You get out of the car, help the person into the car, put the "mobility device" (See? I am learning my Newspeak!) into the trunk, get into driver's seat, drive to requested destination, get out, get the "mobility device" from the trunk, help customer to sidewalk, get back into car, leave.

It is just something that you do. You do not have to like it, Y-E-T. There are people even who post on these Boards who think that liking it should be a requirement. Despite that, it is not YET required that you like it. It is, however, required that you do it.



Christinebitg said:


> What if somebody sues you?!?


In some states, the Good Samaritan Laws cover people who assist the handicapped from vehicles or into buildings.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

mbd said:


> Or the GOGo?
> Disinfectant wipes, triple strength , used right away, after the drop


Pun intended? :roflmao:


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

If you dont like it, don't do it. Walkers are light. Wheelchairs aren't that heavy either.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Did you knowingly accept the ride and attempt to do something you're not trained to do?


You are just proving what a selfish society we have or are becoming.

Seriously, wait to the day you are old and need assistance getting out of a car or walking up a flight of stairs, or everyone walking past you says "sorry sir, wish I could help you, but I am not trained in unfolding walkers", or whatever the circumstance may be.

Sometimes you need to do something because it is the right thing to do.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I'm surprised Uber/Lyft isn't more proactive in setting strict guidelines for these types of rides. They are exposed legally, since they're associating their service with drivers who are unlikely to meet certification requirements for medical transportation.


I'm not surprised since U/L do nothing to combat the unaccompanied minors or kids without proper child sears or booster seats.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Since many of the pax who order a rideshare, do so to save money (i.e. Licensed medical transport is expensive) the driver is being subjected to immense legal exposure if something happens to the pax while entering or exiting the vehicle. Licensed medical transporters are trained in the proper lifting and assisting procedures of a wheelchair-bound client. This training is not provided to Uber drivers, nor do Uber drivers have the requisite certification to assist passengers in this manner.
> 
> You say suck it up. Will that be your legal defense in civil court when the family of a disabled pax sues you for wrongful death?


I've never had a wheelchair bound rider ask me to lift them or touch them in any way. They maneuver into the seat and buckle up. I fold the wheelchair and place it in the back. I don't believe this "special training" argument is a valid complaint against wheelchair bound riders. It's a red herring.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I'm uberX.
> 
> Does anyone hate these type of rides? Listen I'm sympathetic to handicapped people. However, i signed up to be a driver. Not someone to carry a walker and wheelchairs .
> 
> Also I'm a germaphobe. I hate touching other peoples stuff. Who knows where they have been or the last time they cleaned that stuff? I once helped someone with their luggage into my car. I ended up getting dog excrement on my hands


These rides are rare. Walkers are no problem but some wheelchairs are so big they barely fit in my trunk.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I'm uberX.
> 
> Does anyone hate these type of rides? Listen I'm sympathetic to handicapped people. However, i signed up to be a driver. Not someone to carry a walker and wheelchairs .
> 
> Also I'm a germaphobe. I hate touching other peoples stuff. Who knows where they have been or the last time they cleaned that stuff? I once helped someone with their luggage into my car. I ended up getting dog excrement on my hands


have some compassion, this doesnt happen everyday. ive had i think 3 in 4 years in WCs. if its more common in your area get some Gloves so your not worried about that.

same thing airliner people can say, They signed up to be a flight attendant not a WC assist person. and etc.


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> I would call the appropriate people to help my disabled mother. Not being cheap [email protected]@@@er and call Uber and put it on the driver to do somebody else's job who is actually trained in the field of moving disabled handicapped or Assisted Living people!
> 
> And putting your mother in the hands of somebody that has absolutely no training should be brought up on charges for elderly abuse.


I want to shake your hand and buy you a beer.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I'm uberX.
> 
> Does anyone hate these type of rides? Listen I'm sympathetic to handicapped people. However, i signed up to be a driver. Not someone to carry a walker and wheelchairs .
> 
> Also I'm a germaphobe. I hate touching other peoples stuff. Who knows where they have been or the last time they cleaned that stuff? I once helped someone with their luggage into my car. I ended up getting dog excrement on my hands


I hear you. This isn't about not wanting to be helpful. Otoh, we're D-R-I-V-E-R-S & after all the takeaways Lyft has the audacity to put drivers in the position of feeling guilty and hope drivers will have a heart. 
Those walkers/wheelchairs are often used in places such as bathrooms...just imagine-ewww.



Spider-Man said:


> have some compassion, this doesnt happen everyday. ive had i think 3 in 4 years in WCs. if its more common in your area get some Gloves so your not worried about that.
> 
> same thing airliner people can say, They signed up to be a flight attendant not a WC assist person. and etc.


Yikes! Gloves? What're you smoking? That's another expense. This is the thinking RS's depending on & why drivers should have boundaries. 
#JustSayNo


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Exactly! People are calling uber because they don't want to pay the price for trained/licensed help for handicapped relatives..so they call me: mr. 50 cents a mile!


Uber need to have a service specifically for disabled people only. People call Uber for anything these days. The next new service should be Uber moving and hauling...No tip required ???


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

IR12 said:


> I hear you. This isn't about not wanting to be helpful. Otoh, we're D-R-I-V-E-R-S & after all the takeaways Lyft has the audacity to put drivers in the position of feeling guilty and hope drivers will have a heart.
> Those walkers/wheelchairs are often used in places such as bathrooms...just imagine-ewww.
> 
> 
> ...


Its just a solution for him, i dont personally mind. you can get a box for a 1$ not much of an expense. last him for months


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

charmer37 said:


> Uber need to have a service specifically for disabled people only. People call Uber for anything these days. The next new service should be Uber moving and hauling...No tip required ???


UberXL drivers always have stories about being hired to move


----------



## Asmedious (Jul 25, 2019)

I used to drive for a medical transportation company, where most of the rides were for people in wheelchairs, some stretchers and a few ambulatories (were able to walk). Although those vans were specifically made for wheelchairs and stretchers, I learned that a pair of leather gloves or even disposable gloves and a bottle of antibacterial hand sanitizer is your best friend.

On the subject of not wanting to transport wheelchair and walkers, I'm actually sympathetic to your view. Personally, I would have no problem with it, as long as I could get the equipment in the back of my car without breaking my back, or fingers; on the other hand, I don't believe that those who do not wish to do so should have to in this market. Same goes for any kind of so-called support animal of ANY kind.

Again, I wouldn't refuse a legitimate support animal, but I still wouldn't like one in my clean car and don't believe anyone using their own car that they pay all the expenses for should be required to transport them.

Rideshare drivers are NOT public servants, and their vehicles are not public domain, therefore laws governing public places and public transportation SHOULD NOT be forced on independent contractors.

The same argument goes for having to go into an undesirable neighborhood or having to pick up individuals of certain types, one might not wish to. Whether the driver has some kind of issues with sexual orientation, heritage, hair color, eye color, disability, or pick whatever you can think of. Drivers are not publicly funded and the government should have no legal stance on telling them who they MUST transport. 

I mean if someone has an issue with transporting very handsome men with a lack of hair follicles such as myself  then I don't believe I have a right to demand them to transport me if they are an independent contractor. My taxes don't go towards their salaries, so they don't owe me anything.

ON THE OTHER HAND, if I work for a company as an independent contractor and that company has a policy of transporting everyone (as long as it's safe to do so) regardless of my personal opinion than the company has every right to tell me that I can't refuse certain people, because I am free not to work for them, and they do pay me for my services in one form or another.

But no, the government, whether it is state or federal is not giving me anything in return for forcing me to transport who they deem as a protected class of people and should have no voice in this type of situation. It's like them telling me that if I chose to pick up one type of person hitchhiking, then by law I have to pick up everyone else hitchhiking.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Uber Crack said:


> Assisting elderly or handicapped people happens very rarely. It's not about being a driver in these occasional cases, it's about humanitarianism.


In my personal life; my mother is handicapped and has a rolling walker. I manhandle it every week. In and out of the car I use to transport her. 
So I expect that I will eventually encounter a handicapped individual who may not have a choice but to take an Uber/Lyft, and I will assist them. If one argues that this kind stuff is for the birds; don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out or somebody's boot end up in where the sun doesn't shine.

You don't want to deal with it, find another line of work. Maybe mopping floors at a hamburger place.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Exactly! People are calling uber because they don't want to pay the price for trained/licensed help for handicapped relatives..so they call me: mr. 50 cents a mile!


You don't need to be trained and licensed to fold/unfold and put a wheelchair in and out of the trunk.

You SHOULD be trained and licensed if you have to put your hands on the pax to help THEM.

So long as the pax does their own getting in and out of the chair and your car, the thing with the wheelchair is part of the job. Always has been, for any modern-day people-transporting service.



Ballermaris said:


> In my personal life; my mother is handicapped and has a rolling walker. I manhandle it every week. In and out of the car I use to transport her.
> So I expect that I will eventually encounter a handicapped individual who may not have a choice but to take an Uber/Lyft, and I will assist them. If one argues that this kind stuff is for the birds; don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out or somebody's boot end up in where the sun doesn't shine.
> 
> You don't want to deal with it, find another line of work. Maybe mopping floors at a hamburger place.


But then some would argue that they took the job to mop the floors, not roll the bucket around and fill and empty it.... ??


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

It’s sad where society ended up.

Basically if you are walking on the street and a handicapped person falls, you wouldn't help. Only a professional should.

Society is getting as cold as a penguin’s ass.

Really sad.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

charmer37 said:


> Uber need to have a service specifically for disabled people only. People call Uber for anything these days. The next new service should be Uber moving and hauling...No tip required ???


Well they have uberWAV, but it's only in select markets


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I 4,000+ trips I've had maybe five walkers and three wheelchairs.
> 
> Suck it up.


In my first 4000 trips, I probably had at least 40. But then I do UberAssist.



Chorch said:


> It's sad where society ended up.
> 
> Basically if you are walking on the street and a handicapped person falls, you wouldn't help. Only a professional should.
> 
> ...


There is too much liability. Lend a hand to help a handicap person off the ground, and maybe you go to jail for sexual assault unless you have a bodycam showing her asking for help.

Maybe it is a bit of an exaggeration, but I think that is the general reason no one lifts a finger for anyone. I personally help the elderly person off the ground but I can understand why others won't.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> In my first 4000 trips, I probably had at least 40. But then I do UberAssist.
> 
> 
> There is too much liability. Lend a hand to help a handicap person off the ground, and maybe you go to jail for sexual assault unless you have a bodycam showing her asking for help.
> ...


Although I do agree with you about how far "sexual harassment" has gone (nowadays you help a girl, and she sues you), I can't even imagina walking by someone that needs help.

Literally 5 minutes ago I girl (maybe 22 years old) just fell through the stairs in my building. Right out of my door.
When I heard the noise of a body falling, I went out right away to see how to help. I didn't even think of going back inside while she was still on the floor. I stayed with her alone (no one else came out since I believe everyone's working) until she got up like 5 minutes after (apparently her pressure went down while going up the stairs).

Maybe many of you may have just gone into the apartment and let her figure it out...


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

TampaGuy said:


> Would you want your mother to be able to get a safe Uber ride if she was disabled?


My MOM does Uber, too! ?



W00dbutcher said:


> I would call the appropriate people to help my disabled mother. Not being cheap [email protected]@@@er and call Uber and put it on the driver to do somebody else's job who is actually trained in the field of moving disabled handicapped or Assisted Living people!
> 
> And putting your mother in the hands of somebody that has absolutely no training should be brought up on charges for elderly abuse.


Ooo! You would hate me picking up your mother. I slam old people in the back of my van and the doors are automatic. So if I catch a finger or a toe or a bit of a dress, oh well! Then, I engage them in conversation (because a lot of old people love to talk a lot) to distract them from the fact that I'm smashing 10 to 15 miles over the speed limit to get them to their destination. Then, I push them out and say "Bye Felicia!"...

... And yes, I still expect a tip! ?



Trafficat said:


> I used to be a germaphobe. Uber cured me of that. Germaphobe and Uber driver are not compatible.
> 
> Studies show an Uber car is one of the germiest places around. ( https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2019/05/10/uber-lyft-germs-health-safety/1128117001/ ) People are getting in your car, and their shoes are fresh from the sticky restroom floors and they probably didn't wash their hands before coming in and sitting down and rubbing their hands all over your seats and doors and will probably try to shake your hand after the ride. Automatic star loss, loss of tip, if you do not shake.
> 
> ...


But imagine what kind of hero you would be to the crime scene investigators! You're missing out on a really golden opportunity!



Merc7186 said:


> Let me check....
> 
> Uber Dashboard does not mention anything about being a compensated medical employee.
> 
> Sorry, wheelchair guy is NO DIFFERENT than a drunk person....if you cant walk to the car then you dont get in my car.


What about those little people that only have the upper half of their body and walk on their hands to get around?

I know that you are not from New York ?



Trafficat said:


> I used to be a germaphobe. Uber cured me of that. Germaphobe and Uber driver are not compatible.
> 
> Studies show an Uber car is one of the germiest places around. ( https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2019/05/10/uber-lyft-germs-health-safety/1128117001/ ) People are getting in your car, and their shoes are fresh from the sticky restroom floors and they probably didn't wash their hands before coming in and sitting down and rubbing their hands all over your seats and doors and will probably try to shake your hand after the ride. Automatic star loss, loss of tip, if you do not shake.
> 
> ...


Whenever I have a rider who sneezes or coughs, I automatically tell them that there's a $25 fee if I get infected and that increases to $110 if I actually turn into one of The walking Dead... But, I still continue my ride...

(... If you guys have any brains that you don't want anymore, my address is...)



rkozy said:


> Juries that preside over civil trials are notoriously sympathetic to the injured party, and since the legal burden of proof in a civil case is merely a preponderance of the evidence, the driver may face an insurmountable obstacle in convincing a jury they had no personal liability whatsoever.
> 
> I'm surprised Uber/Lyft isn't more proactive in setting strict guidelines for these types of rides. They are exposed legally, since they're associating their service with drivers who are unlikely to meet certification requirements for medical transportation. Uber/Lyft tells us we can't transport toddlers without a child safety seat. It's against the law.
> 
> Why are they oddly silent about having their "driver partners" transport de facto medical patients without the necessary regulatory credentials?


I usually tell single mothers to stuff their kids in the trunk so that way we can get past the whole no child seat thing...

I'm being facetious. However, I do on occasion, till single mothers to sit in the very back of my van where the windows are darkly tinted. After that, I drive 5 to 10 miles under the speed limit so that I don't incur suspicion to the traffic police


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I used to be a germaphobe. Uber cured me of that. Germaphobe and Uber driver are not compatible.
> 
> Studies show an Uber car is one of the germiest places around. ( https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2019/05/10/uber-lyft-germs-health-safety/1128117001/ ) People are getting in your car, and their shoes are fresh from the sticky restroom floors and they probably didn't wash their hands before coming in and sitting down and rubbing their hands all over your seats and doors and will probably try to shake your hand after the ride. Automatic star loss, loss of tip, if you do not shake.
> 
> ...


Um, nope....depends on where and who.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Get over it. The truly impaired deserve our compassion and patience.

Before you know it, it will be your turn


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> You don't want to deal with it, find another line of work. Maybe mopping floors at a hamburger place.


You don't get to tell me what to do. Neither does Uber.

If a pax can't get into my car unassisted, they are using the wrong transportation service. Period.

I'm sure the Boy Scouts would pay you and Coachman to give motivational speeches about how great it is to help quadriplegics save big money by using rideshare services. They'd probably pay you much more per hour than Uber is paying you for doing under-the-table medical transports. Perhaps you two have missed your true calling in life.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> In my personal life; my mother is handicapped and has a rolling walker. I manhandle it every week. In and out of the car I use to transport her.
> So I expect that I will eventually encounter a handicapped individual who may not have a choice but to take an Uber/Lyft, and I will assist them. If one argues that this kind stuff is for the birds; don't let the door hit you in the butt on the way out or somebody's boot end up in where the sun doesn't shine.
> 
> You don't want to deal with it, find another line of work. Maybe mopping floors at a hamburger place.





rkozy said:


> You don't get to tell me what to do. Neither does Uber.
> 
> If a pax can't get into my car unassisted, they are using the wrong transportation service. Period.
> 
> I'm sure the Boy Scouts would pay you and Coachman to give motivational speeches about how great it is to help quadriplegics save big money by using rideshare services. They'd probably pay you much more per hour than Uber is paying you for doing under-the-table medical transports. Perhaps you two have missed your true calling in life.


Why does this have to be such an ugly issue? Your Car, Your Rules. Judgement can wait at the Bus Stop.

Disabled people come in all forms, shapes, sizes and ages. Some disabled people can wheel or walk themselves and some cannot. Some disabled people can afford the better form of transportation. Some disabled people are just like us and go for what's affordable and economical. If you can get in my van, great. Let's go! If you need a little help to get in my van, I'm still getting paid. Let's go! If you are a nasty individual - wheelchair, walker or not you're getting out of my van at the earliest convenience (safely, I might add. Just my luck I'm on the freeway and get into an argument and I feel like I need to put them out on median or the emergency lane, whichever one I am closer to)


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SinCityAngel said:


> Why does this have to be such an ugly issue?


It was a difference of opinion for me, up until Howdy Doody decided he was suddenly my boss, and talked as if he had the power to make me go away.

He doesn't. People like him aren't content to just go about their business. They have to make sure everyone else is living up to their standards, even if that means incurring unnecessary legal liabilities by hauling around people who refuse to take their own safety seriously.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't believe there are disabled people out there who expect to be physically lifted into an Uber by the driver. Nor do I believe that any disabled person takes 10 minutes to get in and out of the car, as has been represented here before. It doesn't take more than about 30 seconds, at most, for someone to maneuver into your car and then for the wheelchair to be folded up and placed in the back.

This should be pretty much of a non-issue. My guess is that the negative Nancys on the board are just looking for something else to gripe about.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> My guess is that the negative Nancys on the board are just looking for something else to gripe about.


Mr. Superiority Complex says what?

You run your ride the way you see fit. I'll do the same with mine. It doesn't have to be any more complicated than that.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Mr. Superiority Complex says what?


I don't think it's superior to take people with disabilities. It's just the decent thing to do, that's all.

And the arguments against it seem fabricated.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I don't think it's superior to take people with disabilities. It's just decent, that's all.
> 
> And the arguments against it seem fabricated.


I take people with disabilities all the time. I had a stroke victim today whose speech and coordination was noticeably impaired. But, she hopped right into my vehicle without me getting out of from behind the wheel. The previous Lyft driver shuffled her (she was in an apartment complex next to a Burlington Coat Factory) and left her stranded.

She was visibly upset about that. During the ride, I listened to her story and told her to contact Lyft for an adjustment. It was obvious the previous driver was just there to collect a cancel fee and run. She thanked me for the advice.

I'm plenty nice to people who are suffering from ailments. What I won't do is physically touch a passenger who is incapable of getting themselves into my car. The legal liability isn't worth the 45 cents a mile Lyft is paying me.

BTW, you said you won't drive drunk people. So, you think they should just drive themselves home? Hypocrite.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SinCityAngel said:


> After that, I drive 5 to 10 miles under the speed limit so that I don't incur suspicion to the traffic police


Is it just me? Or did somebody else also hear Cheech and Chong when you read this?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> BTW, you said you won't drive drunk people. So, you think they should just drive themselves home? Hypocrite.


If I drove a drunk disabled person, that would make be a hypocrite.

You need to hone your arguments a little bit.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TampaGuy said:


> Would you want your mother to be able to get a safe Uber ride if she was disabled?


Personally,? I don't want 95% of the posters on this board and 50% of the other Goober drivers I know to ever get anywhere near my mother, Daughter or granddaughter.

Bunch of Lunatics and idjits!



Christinebitg said:


> Is it just me? Or did somebody else also hear Cheech and Chong when you read this?


Not just you! :wink:

DAVES NOT HERE MAN!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> do it out of force of habit. In the cab business, we have dealt with fold up wheelchairs and walkers for years. You get out of the car, help the person into the car, put the "mobility device" (See? I am learning my Newspeak!) into the trunk, get into driver's seat, drive to requested destination, get out, get the "mobility device" from the trunk, help customer to sidewalk, get back into car, leave.


I had more issues driving my Nissan Versa on wheelchair calls, than a cab. Full Size wheelchairs will not fold up and go into an empty trunk. They will fit in the backseat area, so the upholstery is at risk.

In my cab; an XL sized van, I start waiting time every time I get out and do something. Many of those will get pissy about the meter running already, and feel my time is not worth anything. That in itself, makes me angry.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> If I drove a drunk disabled person, that would make be a hypocrite.
> 
> You need to hone your arguments a little bit.


You need to come down off your high horse, because the entire thing is a charade.

You're willing to refuse service to people whom you regard as too big of a liability, or are more trouble than they are worth financially. You have decided that all drunk people are simply unworthy of your time and effort. That's a strategic decision you've made to protect your personal property, and it's a decision that reflects the financial concerns you have about earning money by driving/not driving around a certain type of passenger.

As an independent contractor, you get to make those choices. So do I. Uber doesn't require you to pick up drunk people, and Uber doesn't require me to pick up people who are unable to self-ambulate into my vehicle. Stop pretending that you're superior to everyone else. The drivers that do pick up drunks are making society much safer by keeping them off the roadways. You pick up the disabled so you can stroke yourself on a public forum.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> In my cab; an XL sized van, I start waiting time every time I get out and do something. Many of those will get pissy about the meter running already, and feel my time is not worth anything. That in itself, makes me angry.


This is a grey area in the Capital of Your Nation and has become more grey (is that possible?) since the meters came in 2008. Few would argue about your charging time if you have to get out and l oad the cab for a moving job or to schlepp a volume of suitcases. Charging to help a wheelchair bound person was a different animal. Even under the zones, the Regulations specifically prohibited any "extra charge" to assist handicapped passengers into the vehicle. The traditional interpretation of this was that you could not charge waiting time (which you had to calculate using your watch) to get the passenger out of the foldable wheelchair and into the seat, then fold the wheelchair and put it into the trunk then the reverse upon arrival at the destination.

As I understand it from the Hack Office, you can not start the meter until the handicapped customer is in the vehicle and you are ready to roll. You must turn off the meter upon arrival, collect your fare then assist the customer from your vehicle. If you do a moving job, you may turn on your meter upon arrival and wait until the vehicle is unloaded before turning off the thing. I do not do moving jobs, because I will not do them for the regulated rates. The regulators here always have failed to understand that moving services are outside my job description.

On UberX/Lyft, I do not end the trip until the customer is out of the car. It usually is only pennies difference, anyhow. No one in a foldable wheelchair or using a walker ever has objected. The only person ever who has objected was this lady who went to National Airport. She wanted me to end the trip before I got her suitcases. I declined in a courteous, professional and businesslike manner. I concocted some story about insurance. She did not like it. I, of course, awarded one star. I suspect that she did the same.

I have had a couple who demanded to see me rate them. I decline those "requests", as well.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

rkozy said:


> You need to come down off your high horse, because the entire thing is a charade.
> 
> You're willing to refuse service to people whom you regard as too big of a liability, or are more trouble than they are worth financially. You have decided that all drunk people are simply unworthy of your time and effort. That's a strategic decision you've made to protect your personal property, and it's a decision that reflects the financial concerns you have about earning money by driving/not driving around a certain type of passenger.
> 
> As an independent contractor, you get to make those choices. So do I. Uber doesn't require you to pick up drunk people, and Uber doesn't require me to pick up people who are unable to self-ambulate into my vehicle. Stop pretending that you're superior to everyone else. The drivers that do pick up drunks are making society much safer by keeping them off the roadways. You pick up the disabled so you can stroke yourself on a public forum.


If you want to continue to compare driving disabled people to driving drunk people, as if there's some kind of moral equivalency, go ahead.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> If you want to continue to compare driving disabled people to driving drunk people, as if there's some kind of moral equivalency, go ahead.


I'm an independent contractor interested in limiting my liability profile, since Uber/Lyft will gladly throw a driver under the bus when things go wrong.

You're an aging Boy Scout looking for another badge from Dara. Good luck getting it.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

hi all imho 2.3 years at wav uber lyft...wheel chair access.
they really need 90% of then wheelchair vans ,,,only 8 markets have these as per your states law. regular cars is just not fair to ask a driver to do all this work at $5 and store the chair..(car scratches ) imho..i would not do it due to safety issues also......plus medical issues when they leave chair.
like urine ..etc....pet rule is 1 thing..this is totally different..i am in philly pa...
walkers and slight disabled are ok...its the ones that are sicker than we think....these should not be in back seat, not talking reg. grand mom with bad legs.....talking people in wheel chairs full time. thier is a difference..also some are very young 18 or so


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Late to this thread, but my wife has a walker. She's not handicapped, she has a balance issue due to dialysis sometimes being hard on the body after treatment. Treat the walker Like a piece of luggage OP. If that pisses you off or bothers you, maybe this gig isn't for you


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I used to be a germaphobe. Uber cured me of that. Germaphobe and Uber driver are not compatible.
> 
> Studies show an Uber car is one of the germiest places around. ( https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/cars/2019/05/10/uber-lyft-germs-health-safety/1128117001/ ) People are getting in your car, and their shoes are fresh from the sticky restroom floors and they probably didn't wash their hands before coming in and sitting down and rubbing their hands all over your seats and doors and will probably try to shake your hand after the ride. Automatic star loss, loss of tip, if you do not shake.
> 
> ...


Really? I've never ever shaken a single hand and I have a 4.98 star rating with Uber and a 5 with Lyft. 
Maybe it's the area. In both the York PA and Baltimore markets, shaking hands isn't done in my experience.

To add to the point about wheelchairs, those suckers can get heavy. I don't recall there being a lifting requirement clause in the TOS agreement. If I am unable to lift something, I won't. This includes wheelchairs.


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

Merc7186 said:


> Let me check....
> 
> Uber Dashboard does not mention anything about being a compensated medical employee.
> 
> Sorry, wheelchair guy is NO DIFFERENT than a drunk person....if you cant walk to the car then you dont get in my car.


You do realize that your statement and intentions violate both the spirit and letter of the law known as the Americans with Disability Act, don't you? As an Uber driver who also has joint deformities and difficulty walking at times due to 25 years of severe rheumatoid arthritis and has, on occasion, needed the assistance of a walker and/or wheelchair to get around, your statement makes me sick! Do yourself and all of us a favor, and quit Ubering *now*! The service industry is obviously *not* for you! While we are not trained medical professionals, it's not all that difficult to fold and unfold a walker or wheelchair and stow it in the trunks of our cars. No one is asking you to toilet them, seat and unseat them via a Hoyer lift, give them their meds, etc. It's a simple courtesy and easy 1-2-3 task to stow one's assisted mobility device away while you drive them.

I can't wait until the day when either you or someone close to you has mobility issues, needs a ride, and has only Uber/Lyft/taxi available. I hope you realize how much of burden you or your loved one will be to someone with that same sick, coldhearted attitude that you've just exhibited here,


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

John M Santana said:


> You do realize that your statement and intentions violate both the spirit and letter of the law known as the Americans with Disability Act, don't you? As an Uber driver who also has joint deformities and difficulty walking at times due to 25 years of severe rheumatoid arthritis and has, on occasion, needed the assistance of a walker and/or wheelchair to get around, your statement makes me sick! Do yourself and all of us a favor, and quit Ubering *now*! The service industry is obviously *not* for you! While we are not trained medical professionals, it's not all that difficult to fold and unfold a walker or wheelchair and stow it in the trunks of our cars. No one is asking you to toilet them, seat and unseat them via a Hoyer lift, give them their meds, etc. It's a simple courtesy and easy 1-2-3 task to stow one's assisted mobility device away while you drive them.
> 
> I can't wait until the day when either you or someone close to you has mobility issues, needs a ride, and has only Uber/Lyft/taxi available. I hope you realize how much of burden you or your loved one will be to someone with that same sick, coldhearted attitude that you've just exhibited here, *@sshole!*


The service industry is for us. Just because you demand us drivers do services for free doesn't mean this industry isn't for us.

Typical boomer to expect free services. Like social security


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> The service industry is for us. Just because you demand us drivers do services for free doesn't mean this industry isn't for us.


What free service are you talking about??? Folding and stowing in your trunk a walker or wheelchair is not unlike stowing someone's luggage. Or, tell me you've never placed someone's luggage in your trunk before? No one's asking nor expecting you to pivot-transfer a non-ambulatory passenger from wheelchair to backseat; *that *requires proper training, and is not required as a rideshare driver or under the ADA unless a medical professional or in a similar healthcare/social services field.

Please resume your nap under the bridge, troll.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I'm uberX.
> 
> Does anyone hate these type of rides? Listen I'm sympathetic to handicapped people. However, i signed up to be a driver. Not someone to carry a walker and wheelchairs .
> 
> Also I'm a germaphobe. I hate touching other peoples stuff. Who knows where they have been or the last time they cleaned that stuff? I once helped someone with their luggage into my car. I ended up getting dog excrement on my hands


It seems you are in the wrong profession. I appreciate the business from the handicapped.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

John M Santana said:


> What free service are you talking about, numbnuts??? Folding and stowing in your trunk a walker or wheelchair is not unlike stowing someone's luggage. Or, tell me you've never placed someone's luggage in your trunk before? No one's asking nor expecting you to pivot-transfer a non-ambulatory passenger from wheelchair to backseat; *that *requires proper training, and is not required as a rideshare driver or under the ADA unless a medical professional or in a similar healthcare/social services field.
> 
> Please resume your nap under the bridge, troll.


Typical boomer to expect free services. Like social security

I'm not touching your walker that you urinate with


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I'm not touching your walker that you urinate with


Typical urine contains less germs than typical tap water. When they urinate, they also bring their entire body with them and all of their clothes, which they then put in your car, and in direct contact with your seats!



Jlynn said:


> Really? I've never ever shaken a single hand and I have a 4.98 star rating with Uber and a 5 with Lyft.
> Maybe it's the area. In both the York PA and Baltimore markets, shaking hands isn't done in my experience.


In my area, I get several male riders every night that want to shake my hand. Female riders rarely ever do. If I had to guess, no one tries to shake your hand because you are a female driver.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

John M Santana said:


> What free service are you talking about??? Folding and stowing in your trunk a walker or wheelchair is not unlike stowing someone's luggage. Or, tell me you've never placed someone's luggage in your trunk before? No one's asking nor expecting you to pivot-transfer a non-ambulatory passenger from wheelchair to backseat; *that *requires proper training, and is not required as a rideshare driver or under the ADA unless a medical professional or in a similar healthcare/social services field.
> 
> Please resume your nap under the bridge, troll.


Don't even get stressed about it.

People like that are not worth the effort...


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> To add to the point about wheelchairs, those suckers can get heavy. I don't recall there being a lifting requirement clause in the TOS agreement. If I am unable to lift something, I won't. This includes wheelchairs.


They are not only heavy, but can do damage to your vehicle's upholstery and interior without the proper restraints.

Most UberX vehicles aren't going to be ideal for transporting such appliances, and most UberX drivers don't have the proper training for lifting immobile passengers into a car.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> Let me check....
> 
> Uber Dashboard does not mention anything about being a compensated medical employee.
> 
> Sorry, wheelchair guy is NO DIFFERENT than a drunk person....if you cant walk to the car then you dont get in my car.


I've never heard a single driver complain about drunks because they have trouble walking to the car. It's the abusive, obnoxious behavior and risk of puking that generally makes them undesirable passengers.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I've never heard a single driver complain about drunks because they have trouble walking to the car. It's the abusive, obnoxious behavior and risk of puking that generally makes them undesirable passengers.


They need your goody-two-shoe Boy Scout vibes to rub off on them. That will make them better citizens, and will help them overcome their alcohol addiction. You are doing a good deed by picking them up.

Who knows, they may finally see the light, and even become a submissive Ant who gleefully picks up cripples.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Typical boomer to expect free services. Like social security


Social Security _ain't_ "free". You pay into it your whole working life. What you get out depends on what you paid into it.

Too bad that the public schools do not teach about The Great Depression, The New Deal or anything else about U.S. History any more..


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I'm uberX.
> 
> Does anyone hate these type of rides? Listen I'm sympathetic to handicapped people. However, i signed up to be a driver. Not someone to carry a walker and wheelchairs .
> 
> Also I'm a germaphobe. I hate touching other peoples stuff. Who knows where they have been or the last time they cleaned that stuff? I once helped someone with their luggage into my car. I ended up getting dog excrement on my hands


The biggest issue is the walker is not going to fit in the trunk, even if its collapsible. I tell them to order an XL. Why do people expect me to ruin the leather in my vehicle by putting luggage and equipment in the back seat????


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I'm uberX.
> 
> Does anyone hate these type of rides? Listen I'm sympathetic to handicapped people. However, i signed up to be a driver. Not someone to carry a walker and wheelchairs .
> 
> Also I'm a germaphobe. I hate touching other peoples stuff. Who knows where they have been or the last time they cleaned that stuff? I once helped someone with their luggage into my car. I ended up getting dog excrement on my hands


If it looks like they may need help loading or entering, I ask them through my 1/3 open window. If they say "yes" I tell them they need to call Uber assist for assistance. I'm not going to get sued for dropping something or someone, and no one cares if you hurt yourself loading their stuff. 
I provide a nice, clean, comfortable ride, am a very engaging conversationalist, and just stay quiet if I see someone sticking their nose in their phone or laptop. Luggage? Nope, they can load and unload it. Dog? I have two questions for ya... I've been tipped 6 out of my last seven rides, and am at 4.94. I'm not going out of my way to get good ratings, either. Let's keep those .25 ride bonuses pouring in!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

4000 rides said:


> If it looks like they may need help loading or entering, I ask them through my 1/3 open window. If they say "yes" I tell them they need to call Uber assist for assistance. I'm not going to get sued for dropping something or someone, and no one cares if you hurt yourself loading their stuff.


Nobody cares if you hurt yourself. That's a true statement.

But if you're actually worried about that, you should get a job at a telemarketer. It's obviously right in line with your value system.


----------



## Clevername (Mar 28, 2019)

4000 rides said:


> Luggage? Nope, they can load and unload it.


You're not worried about them damaging the back of your car when they do?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> "studies" Is plural.
> 
> You linked to that one non-scientific survey of 19 cars by some random Insurance company
> 
> ...


Somethings actually conflict. I'm a germaphobe and want to do uber..... is just that.

Yet you have a problem with a person requiring a walker or wheelchair that wants to use Uber?????

*We all complain about entitled riders. There are entitled drivers as well.*

The riders pay, the DRIVER GETS PAID.

This gig is not for everyone. I suspect you are one that should seek another option.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

as a wav driver imho. i use a van fully equipped for disabled. but imho if i was using my toyota highlander..i would not want a wheel chair in my rear cargo area as it can rip my seats. riders are not paying for this service...if your car is real old its ok. i am still making payments on mine..walkers canes etc. are normal business . just be nice....we are not getting paid to ruin our seats.....my wav van is made to do it all..over 2 + years doing it all ages 3 to 85


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Merc7186 said:


> Let me check....
> 
> Uber Dashboard does not mention anything about being a compensated medical employee.
> 
> Sorry, wheelchair guy is NO DIFFERENT than a drunk person....if you cant walk to the car then you dont get in my car.


Maybe you do tell them that but we would all love to see a video of it as proof. 
People in wheel chairs and walkers are covered under the ADA you can get deactivated for refusing them.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jaackil said:


> Maybe you do tell them that but we would all love to see a video of it as proof.
> People in wheel chairs and walkers are covered under the ADA you can get deactivated for refusing them.


Yes and no. If the chair obviously won't fit, it won't fit. Also, asking the driver to lift one of those hoveround things is out-of-bounds, too.

And if the driver has a bad back, s/he is ALSO covered by the ADA, so long as there is a medical history to back it up if the pax decides to complain or sue for discrimination.

And the non-Assist driver is NOT supposed to touch the pax at all. That is Uber's and Lyft's policy for a reason. If something goes sideways and the pax gets hurt, the DRIVER is responsible, not U/L since their rules are "no touching". Driver acted on his/her own in violation of the rules.

I was taught at a rather young age how to move a hemipalegic person from one seat/bed to another right there because I helped my grandmother. I wasn't formally trained, though. Good for helping Grandma and, later, my dad when I cared for him on home hospice in my home, but they both loved me and I was Dad's only family. I couldn't sue myself! LOL


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

What is wrong with you people! Haven’t you heard Uber has made us all special agents with Interpol so we can fight human trafficking together?

You can’t handle a little wheelchair in between all that crime fighting?

I’m ok with the disabled, I hate shoppers. God I hate shoppers...all of them. I don’t care which store or how much stuff.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

well as ADA CERTIFIED..touching pass and putting in your car is not normal transport. and I would think you dont have to do it as body fluids can relieve on your seats...chair can cut your seats.
if wheelchair cause broken leg or walking problems.
I have be at this 2 years full time.i know the score....
I get people sometimes so sick. they should not be in a wav .the need real medical van. with paramedic...
like many uber x . pax. they they to abuse the system...if I cannot take them I dont...
a good example very sick with wheelchair too much reclining...I tell them you must get private transport...sometimes I can.
at $ .74 cents a mile . I dont think a kidney patient should ride in regular car...that's not discrimination


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> well as ADA CERTIFIED..touching pass and putting in your car is not normal transport. and I would think you dont have to do it as body fluids can relieve on your seats...chair can cut your seats.
> if wheelchair cause broken leg or walking problems.
> I have be at this 2 years full time.i know the score....
> I get people sometimes so sick. they should not be in a wav .the need real medical van. with paramedic...
> ...


Actually, it's the very definition of it.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> Actually, it's the very definition of it.


Indeed it is! What he meant to say was...discrimination sounds like a bad word but often it's totally fine to discriminate.

Like when the insurance company discriminates against you based on age, sex etc. Or when the airline makes you pay for 2 seats because you are too fat.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Jaackil said:


> Maybe you do tell them that but we would all love to see a video of it as proof.
> People in wheel chairs and walkers are covered under the ADA you can get deactivated for refusing them.


Curious, but where does it state in the TOS for U/L that we have to take the chance on damaging our vehicles with any adaptive equipment?
Where does it state in the TOS for U/L that we have to physically transfer a pax from wheelchair to car and back again? 
Where does it state in the TOS for U/L that we have to lift a certain number of pounds in order to qualify for this IC position?

If it doesn't then we aren't violating any ADA laws. A private vehicle is just that - private and we are not under any requirements to alter or convenience any disabled persons except to service any disabled other than in the capacity of service animals. If someone's vehicle does not have adequate room to accommodate a wheelchair or even an electric scooter, then they can't force us to risk damaging our own vehicles in order to make that piece of equipment fit. The back area of my Jeep Patriot is not designed for much space. If I can't fit a wheel chair in there, then the pax isn't getting a ride with me.

It's the same thing with extremely large people. If they are squished and they can't get the seat belt on, I can't give them a ride. If they have a seat belt extender, they need to bring it with them so that they are not in violation of state seat belt laws.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> Curious, but where does it state in the TOS for U/L that we have to take the chance on damaging our vehicles with any adaptive equipment?
> Where does it state in the TOS for U/L that we have to physically transfer a pax from wheelchair to car and back again?
> Where does it state in the TOS for U/L that we have to lift a certain number of pounds in order to qualify for this IC position?
> 
> ...


Where it says drivers have to comply with the law.

That being said ...

You don't have to damage your vehicle trying to accomodate their adaptive equipment. It either fits or it doesn't. If it fits, and either you or them have a blanket (which is always a good idea for a TNC driver to have for lots of reasons) to cover any pointy parts, your car can accomodate.

You do not have to transfer the pax between car and wheelchair. They have to do it themselves. In fact, it is against TOS for you to touch them.

It does not say a driver has to be able to lift anything. In fact, if you told a pax in a wheelchair that you have a bad back/shoulder/elbow/knees/whatever that renders you unable to handle the weight or bulk of the wheelchair, as I said before, you don't have to. Just make sure you have your medical history in order to prove that if the disabled pax goes full blown ADA on you and Uber over it. Uber will be draped in Teflon for such a suit, as their TOS says not to discriminate against pax. ADA covers both driver and pax in this situation, though, so if your history is in order, you're safe from lawsuit, fines, etc.

I'd love to tell you you'd be safe from deactivation, but Section 12 of the contract outlines how they can deactivate you for no reason and/or a reason that's not your fault.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Where it says drivers have to comply with the law.
> 
> That being said ...
> 
> ...


I have my medical history in order. 7 herniated discs in my mid to lower back alone that no doctor is willing to operate on because it's "not bad enough". Like really?


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> Curious, but where does it state in the TOS for U/L that we have to take the chance on damaging our vehicles with any adaptive equipment?
> Where does it state in the TOS for U/L that we have to physically transfer a pax from wheelchair to car and back again?
> Where does it state in the TOS for U/L that we have to lift a certain number of pounds in order to qualify for this IC position?
> 
> ...


It doesn't have to. The ADA clearly states it is against the law to discriminate against a person with a disability or to prevent them access. So for the same reason we are required to take service animals we are required to take wheel chairs walkers and the like. Look at it another way. If the law requires us to take a service animal how would a wheel chair receive less protection under the law?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberAdrian said:


> I'm ok with the disabled, I hate shoppers. God I hate shoppers...all of them. I don't care which store or how much stuff.


I picked up a disabled guy at a grocery store yesterday. After he finally maneuvered himself into the car, his bag broke and all his groceries spilled out in the back seat. I had to make a choice... kick him out, or go into the store and get him a new plastic bag.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I had to make a choice... kick him out, or go into the store and get him a new plastic bag.


_Eyedduh gone en gutt him a new bag_


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Jaackil said:


> It doesn't have to. The ADA clearly states it is against the law to discriminate against a person with a disability or to prevent them access. So for the same reason we are required to take service animals we are required to take wheel chairs walkers and the like. Look at it another way. If the law requires us to take a service animal how would a wheel chair receive less protection under the law?


I'm not discriminating if my vehicle doesn't or can't accommodate their equipment. My vehicle can, however, fit a service dog. I'm also not intentionally preventing them access. They are more than welcome to get a ride with say, Uber XL, where those vehicles are actually large enough to fit wheelchairs. 
In public places, true, you cannot deny them access. A private vehicle not equipped to handle a wheelchair, or even an electric scooter is not a public transportation vehicle. We aren't required to specially outfit our personal cars with lifts or racks or anything else to accommodate that sort of equipment. As I said, the cargo area of my vehicle won't accommodate a wheelchair without it scratching or damaging my car. I know U/L can terminate me without reason, but if my vehicle gets damaged from someone trying to shove a wheelchair in where it doesn't otherwise fit, I have a right to be compensated for the damage or else I should have the right to refuse the ride. Besides, doesn't U/L have drivers who have vehicles that can accommodate these people? If not, then at least in my area, the city provides paratransport services for free. Why not just utilize those services instead?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jlynn said:


> Why not just utilize those services instead?


Some people simply do not want to wait.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Some people simply do not want to wait.


They might not have a choice. I'm gonna tow the hard line on this and say that I still have the right to refuse the ride if their equipment is going to mess up my vehicle.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Yes and no. If the chair obviously won't fit, it won't fit. Also, asking the driver to lift one of those hoveround things is out-of-bounds, too.
> 
> And if the driver has a bad back, s/he is ALSO covered by the ADA, so long as there is a medical history to back it up if the pax decides to complain or sue for discrimination.
> 
> ...


I agree with almost everything that you are saying except the bad back part and the only reason is if you are allergic or afraid of animals that is not an exception and you will be deactivated. Obviously lifting a motorized wheel chair would be unreasonable but a conventional wheel chair not. Keep in mind Uber TOS goes beyond what the ADA says and they can deactivate you for just about anything. 
In my experience over 5 years the people I have encountered in wheel chairs need no help getting from chair to car or visa versa. They have all been very adept at either folding or breaking down the chair so it fits in a trunk or back seat. And all of the chairs have been very light. They are never the big bulky chairs used in hospitals. Usually the wheels pop off and the chair it self folds
Up. I have never had a problem with one nor has it taken any significant time. I would rather pick up a person in a wheel chair than a puker any day. I also drive in an area that has one of the oldest and most famous schools for the blind. So I have had many blind people. They sometimes require a little assistance verbally but never that big a deal. Most people with disabilities are just like every other Pax they just want to get from one place or another except they have all seemed more acutely aware of not being any kind of additional work for a driver.



Jlynn said:


> I'm not discriminating if my vehicle doesn't or can't accommodate their equipment. My vehicle can, however, fit a service dog. I'm also not intentionally preventing them access. They are more than welcome to get a ride with say, Uber XL, where those vehicles are actually large enough to fit wheelchairs.
> In public places, true, you cannot deny them access. A private vehicle not equipped to handle a wheelchair, or even an electric scooter is not a public transportation vehicle. We aren't required to specially outfit our personal cars with lifts or racks or anything else to accommodate that sort of equipment. As I said, the cargo area of my vehicle won't accommodate a wheelchair without it scratching or damaging my car. I know U/L can terminate me without reason, but if my vehicle gets damaged from someone trying to shove a wheelchair in where it doesn't otherwise fit, I have a right to be compensated for the damage or else I should have the right to refuse the ride. Besides, doesn't U/L have drivers who have vehicles that can accommodate these people? If not, then at least in my area, the city provides paratransport services for free. Why not just utilize those services instead?


That's not true and your logic does not hold up. The truth is most people requesting an Uber with a wheel chair know already that their chair will fit just about any car. These are not people with motorized scooters that need special equipment. The wheel chairs these people use are small light and designed to make them highly Mobile and give them easy access. I have had many fit in my back seat on the floor beside the passenger taking up no more space than a large service dog. I have never had one cause any damage to my car. People with larger motorized chairs know they can only be moved by chair cars which are specially equipped vans. You are right most major cities provide special free access for people with large motorized units. So those people are not ordering Uber. Or they order Uber access I think it is call which is Uber's version of chair car service. So believe me you are not likely to have someone in a 300 lb wheel chair requesting you.


----------



## MrLightRail (Aug 3, 2019)

mikes424 said:


> Warning to those that decline to help people with wheelchairs or walkers.
> 
> One day someone will accuse youvof violating the ADA.


I drive a Prius, and a wheelchair will NOT fit in the trunk. If I can't carry it, I politely tell the pax,and cancel.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jaackil said:


> I agree with almost everything that you are saying except the bad back part and the only reason is if you are allergic or afraid of animals that is not an exception and you will be deactivated. Obviously lifting a motorized wheel chair would be unreasonable but a conventional wheel chair not. Keep in mind Uber TOS goes beyond what the ADA says and they can deactivate you for just about anything.


The back thing will hold up. The reason allergies don't hold up is that they are specifically mentioned in the law regarding SAs, as are religious objections. The reasoning is that if you are THAT allergic, then you have a disability that would preclude you from any job where you would have to have close-up contact with the general public. Otherwise, you're not allergic "enough". Take an Allegra.

I would be covered. I have a history of arthritis and back, knee, and ankle injuries, and a Handicap Parking placard for those reasons. Yes, Uber can deactivate for NO reason, if they give 7 days notice (see Section 12 of the contract), but timing could be everything. For them to give such notice shortly after such a complaint would smell just as fishy to a judge/jury as all those drivers that think they're slick for just driving past people with SAs.

A disabled person is a disabled person, whether pax or driver.



Jlynn said:


> I'm not discriminating if my vehicle doesn't or can't accommodate their equipment. My vehicle can, however, fit a service dog. I'm also not intentionally preventing them access. They are more than welcome to get a ride with say, Uber XL, where those vehicles are actually large enough to fit wheelchairs.
> In public places, true, you cannot deny them access. A private vehicle not equipped to handle a wheelchair, or even an electric scooter is not a public transportation vehicle. We aren't required to specially outfit our personal cars with lifts or racks or anything else to accommodate that sort of equipment. As I said, the cargo area of my vehicle won't accommodate a wheelchair without it scratching or damaging my car. I know U/L can terminate me without reason, but if my vehicle gets damaged from someone trying to shove a wheelchair in where it doesn't otherwise fit, I have a right to be compensated for the damage or else I should have the right to refuse the ride. Besides, doesn't U/L have drivers who have vehicles that can accommodate these people? If not, then at least in my area, the city provides paratransport services for free. Why not just utilize those services instead?


I understand where you're coming from. I do. The problem is that you're applying a logic that is based on the "personal vehicle" point of view.

While you are signed onto either app, your car is not a private vehicle. It is a vehicle-for-hire to the general public, and those are the laws that apply.

A store owner cannot keep out a disabled person with a Service Miniature Horse because they don't want it's shoes messing up the carpet/tiles/flooring. That is considered normal wear and tear for a business open to the public.

It's the same for wheelchairs in your car. This is part of the reason all the vets on UP keep shaking their heads, rolling their eyes, and questioning the sanity and intellectual ability of people that buy newer cars to do this gig. The vehicle is GOING to take a beating. It's the nature of the beast.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> The back thing will hold up. The reason allergies don't hold up is that they are specifically mentioned in the law regarding SAs, as are religious objections. The reasoning is that if you are THAT allergic, then you have a disability that would preclude you from any job where you would have to have close-up contact with the general public. Otherwise, you're not allergic "enough". Take an Allegra.
> 
> I would be covered. I have a history of arthritis and back, knee, and ankle injuries, and a Handicap Parking placard for those reasons. Yes, Uber can deactivate for NO reason, if they give 7 days notice (see Section 12 of the contract), but timing could be everything. For them to give such notice shortly after such a complaint would smell just as fishy to a judge/jury as all those drivers that think they're slick for just driving past people with SAs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying this. I love my car. I really do. And when I bought it, it never dawned on me that I would start doing ride shares with it. My ex left me a month ago and prior to that, he did a stupid thing where his mouth got him laid off from his job. I had no choice but to start doing this for some income. It's been rough this last month, but I'm still hanging in there.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> Thanks for clarifying this. I love my car. I really do. And when I bought it, it never dawned on me that I would start doing ride shares with it. My ex left me a month ago and prior to that, he did a stupid thing where his mouth got him laid off from his job. I had no choice but to start doing this for some income. It's been rough this last month, but I'm still hanging in there.


Been there. It's rough. It's also a lesson learned. I hope you find your way up.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I'm uberX.
> 
> Does anyone hate these type of rides? Listen I'm sympathetic to handicapped people. However, i signed up to be a driver. Not someone to carry a walker and wheelchairs .
> 
> Also I'm a germaphobe. I hate touching other peoples stuff. Who knows where they have been or the last time they cleaned that stuff? I once helped someone with their luggage into my car. I ended up getting dog excrement on my hands


If you are a germaphobe, you should not be in the people business. In my 15 plus years, I've never gotten excrement of any kind on my car or my person.

I don't think you can discriminate on less than ambulatory people. If they are very unclean ( and I doubt you can make a unbiased assessment, given your condition ) you can turn them away, but if you get sued, your condition I doubt will save you.

I take them, unless, of course, the wheelchair cannot be fit into the car. If you have a sedan, the trunk should be big enough, a prius, depends on the prius.

look, they don't happen than often so you roll with the punches. Take them out of "civic duty".



rkozy said:


> Since many of the pax who order a rideshare, do so to save money (i.e. Licensed medical transport is expensive) the driver is being subjected to immense legal exposure if something happens to the pax while entering or exiting the vehicle. Licensed medical transporters are trained in the proper lifting and assisting procedures of a wheelchair-bound client. This training is not provided to Uber drivers, nor do Uber drivers have the requisite certification to assist passengers in this manner.
> 
> You say suck it up. Will that be your legal defense in civil court when the family of a disabled pax sues you for wrongful death?


I've driven and uber for 5 years, and a taxi for 15 years, and NEVER had a problem. You are living in la la land.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> The back thing will hold up. The reason allergies don't hold up is that they are specifically mentioned in the law regarding SAs, as are religious objections. The reasoning is that if you are THAT allergic, then you have a disability that would preclude you from any job where you would have to have close-up contact with the general public. Otherwise, you're not allergic "enough". Take an Allegra.
> 
> I would be covered. I have a history of arthritis and back, knee, and ankle injuries, and a Handicap Parking placard for those reasons. Yes, Uber can deactivate for NO reason, if they give 7 days notice (see Section 12 of the contract), but timing could be everything. For them to give such notice shortly after such a complaint would smell just as fishy to a judge/jury as all those drivers that think they're slick for just driving past people with SAs.
> 
> ...


The exception to the 7 day notice is service animals which is immediate deactivation. But does it really matter if you get 7 days notice or not? What is the difference? Either way you are deactivated. Also don't confuse the ADA with Uber's TOS. The TOS is Uber's interpretation of what will get them in a court battle not necessarily the law. I also have a bad back. Disks L4 &L5 and S1. Which makes getting in and out of a car difficult as well as lifting. Most people I have encountered handle their wheel chairs themselves, they are compact and break down quickly to managable and light parts. The wheels usually weigh less than a laptop. We are not talking about 300 lb motorized chairs or the 30 lb chairs used in hospitals. So I don't understand what the big deal is at all. I have never once had to help a person in a wheel chair into my car and the chairs I have encountered are lighter than most of the luggage pax have. Break them down and the parts are even lighter. The wheels pop off with the push of a button and are feather light maybe a pound each. The chair itself probably weighs less than 10-15 without the wheels. Certainly less than the limit for carry on luggage with most airlines (22lbs). For anyone who says they are expensive and everyone can't afford them. For anyone permanently confined to a wheel chair or needing a wheel chair permanently to get around they are fully paid for by Medicaid and insurance. It really is not the big deal everyone is making it out to be. The bigger and real problem is fake service dogs. If you want to complain about something that is a real issue.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> I understand where you're coming from. I do. The problem is that you're applying a logic that is based on the "personal vehicle" point of view. While you are signed onto either app, your car is not a private vehicle. It is a vehicle-for-hire to the general public, and those are the laws that apply.


Perhaps either Jersey, the Feds, either or both view your TNC vehicle in this way, but, the Capital of Your Nation still considers it a private vehicle. In fact, it has a specific Department of For Hire Vehicles classification: Private Vehicle for Hire. The DFHV classifies a taxicab as a _Public_ Vehicle for Hire.

If I am driving the cab, I have certain exemptions from D.C.'s Nanny-ER-uh-*SEAT* Belt Law. Between Six P.M. and Six A.M., if I am hauling a customer or pulling to the kerb to take on a customer, I do not have to use my seat belt. At all hours, the customer is responsible for his seat belt use (or lack thereof). This creates a curious situation where if neither of us are using our seat belts at night, the customer could receive a summons while the driver will not.

If I am driving the Uber/Lyft car, I am held responsible for seat belt use (or lack thereof) by ALL occupants of the vehicle.

Taxicabs are exempt from the car seat requirement in the District of Columbia. The driver of an Uber/Lyft car is held responsible for children not in car seats. If I am driving the Uber/Lyft car and I am covering a ping where the Failure Parents do not have a car seat for their children, I will tell them to call or hail a cab.

There are other differences here, as well.



SuzeCB said:


> Service Miniature Horse


I actually am aware of this one, but, have yet to see one.



SuzeCB said:


> all the vets on UP keep shaking their heads, rolling their eyes, and questioning the sanity and intellectual ability of people that buy newer cars to do this gig. The vehicle is GOING to take a beating. It's the nature of the beast.


...........................NOT _quite_ all of us. I suppose that much depends on your approach to this. If you are doing this as a "side hustle", it does make more sense to go to El Pulgarcito's Buy Here Pay Here and purchase a four or five year old Camry (that IS the actual name of a chain of Lemon Lots in the Virginia suburbs here, lest the PC Crowd start sending reports about me). For those of us who are full time drivers, if you actually can afford it, the newer car is not that bad a way to go. I am drawing on my experience, here.

Before 2012, D.C. had no age limit on the cabs. In fact, the average age of a D.C. cab up until then was nine. or so, years. If you had a six year old car, it was considered "new". I had older cars as cabs. They lasted, on the average, three to four years. They spent an inordinate amount of time in the shop. This was true even for me as a part-time driver, when I was a company official. Further, every time that you went for inspection, you KNEW that you were going to fail. Some of us had decent mechanics to whom we used to give the car and have them go over it. Despite that, they used to fail you just to do it. I got into more than one argument with a Supervisor down there when an inspector tried to tail me for, say, an exhaust line and I had a receipt from the mechanic for new pipes and a muffler. The favourite was emissions. My mechanic had several analysers, so he used to check my cab and give me a printout. I used to leave it on the passenger side of the front seat so that the inspector could see it. I did have one fail me, once, for emissions, but, again, I got into it with the Supervisor, who rolled it through again, and, SURPRISE!!!!! IT PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One year, when my credit had improved, I decided to try a new car. The guy who was going to finance it offered me a year old car, so I decided to try it. After two years, I noticed that my tax deductions for repairs were WAY down. Further, the car lasted six to seven years as opposed to three or four. You must remember that a full time driver loses twice when his vehicle goes to the shop. Fortunately for me, for years, I lost only once, as, when I had a regular job, the vehicle was in the shop while I was at the job. These days, as I drive both, when one is at the shop, I drive the other.



Oscar Levant said:


> I've never gotten excrement of any kind on my car or my person.


I have not either, but, I am aware of more than one person who has. In fact, I had to handle several complaints of that nature from drivers with one of our charge accounts. This was an institution that treated people with mental problems.



Oscar Levant said:


> I've driven and uber for 5 years, and a taxi for 15 years, and NEVER had a problem. You are living in la la land.


I actually have seen this one, as well, and, more than once. I saw these cases in my capacity as a cab company official and as an official of a taxicab insurance company. The people who file these claims fall into two categories:

1. professional claimant
2. those who think that the world owes them something because they have a disability.

Often, the two go together.

Despite that, it is not the usual, but, if _does_ happen.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jlynn said:


> My ex left me a month ago and prior to that, he did a stupid thing where his mouth got him laid off from his job. I had no choice but to start doing this for some income. It's been rough this last month, but I'm still hanging in there.


I'm so sorry to hear that. It's obvious that there's a good reason he's an ex.

Hang in there. I've been divorced twice, and it does get better.

In my situations, I stayed longer than I should have. Oh well.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Perhaps either Jersey, the Feds, either or both view your TNC vehicle in this way, but, the Capital of Your Nation still considers it a private vehicle. In fact, it has a specific Department of For Hire Vehicles classification: Private Vehicle for Hire. The DFHV classifies a taxicab as a _Public_ Vehicle for Hire.
> 
> If I am driving the cab, I have certain exemptions from D.C.'s Nanny-ER-uh-*SEAT* Belt Law. Between Six P.M. and Six A.M., if I am hauling a customer or pulling to the kerb to take on a customer, I do not have to use my seat belt. At all hours, the customer is responsible for his seat belt use (or lack thereof). This creates a curious situation where if neither of us are using our seat belts at night, the customer could receive a summons while the driver will not.
> 
> ...


Again your Logic is seriously flawed. Non of that applies to the ADA. The ADA is the same in all 50 states. It is a federal law and federal law always supersedes state and local laws. The fact that you can take your seatbelt off when approaching a curb is as relevant as the fact in Massachusetts you can take left turns on red. The ADA does not distinguish between private cars for hire and public cars for hire. It does not even address that. Not sure what law school you got your law degree from.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Uber_Paul83 said:


> Do you not have uberASSIST in your market?


Not in south Florida market which makes a lot of sense since there is no old people here lol



Illini said:


> The pax knowingly ordered an Uber vehicle that is not properly equipped to handle a disabled passenger, and that has a driver that has no training in medical transport.
> 
> With that said, I've had several rides to and from Physical Therapy centers that were ordered by the center. Maybe there's some liability there?


From my experience most people use a smaller wheel chair and at the very least can stand up with or without assistance, pivot and get in the car themselves.

A lot seniors have an aide that helps them as well

I had a paraplegic a few days ago and she was able to get into the car herself but needed help getting the wheel chair in the back.

With younger disabled people I recommend letting them do everything and not aggressively asking them if they need help.

I imagine it sucks to be a paraplegic but it must suck even worse that everyone thinks you are helpless everyday



MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> UberXL drivers always have stories about being hired to move


I got everything in 17 garbage bags around back, dont worry I'm not going that far



Trafficat said:


> In my first 4000 trips, I probably had at least 40. But then I do UberAssist.
> 
> 
> There is too much liability. Lend a hand to help a handicap person off the ground, and maybe you go to jail for sexual assault unless you have a bodycam showing her asking for help.
> ...


Pretty much every state has good samaritan laws to protect you from making a good faith effort to help

Assuming you dont do something stupid and make things worse. If you ask permission to help and they say yes they gave you verbal consent to help

Some of you need to search wheelchairs on amazon and see all the light duty ones on the market, these are mostly the ones you will be working with


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jaackil said:


> The exception to the 7 day notice is service animals which is immediate deactivation. But does it really matter if you get 7 days notice or not? What is the difference? Either way you are deactivated. Also don't confuse the ADA with Uber's TOS. The TOS is Uber's interpretation of what will get them in a court battle not necessarily the law. I also have a bad back. Disks L4 &L5 and S1. Which makes getting in and out of a car difficult as well as lifting. Most people I have encountered handle their wheel chairs themselves, they are compact and break down quickly to managable and light parts. The wheels usually weigh less than a laptop. We are not talking about 300 lb motorized chairs or the 30 lb chairs used in hospitals. So I don't understand what the big deal is at all. I have never once had to help a person in a wheel chair into my car and the chairs I have encountered are lighter than most of the luggage pax have. Break them down and the parts are even lighter. The wheels pop off with the push of a button and are feather light maybe a pound each. The chair itself probably weighs less than 10-15 without the wheels. Certainly less than the limit for carry on luggage with most airlines (22lbs). For anyone who says they are expensive and everyone can't afford them. For anyone permanently confined to a wheel chair or needing a wheel chair permanently to get around they are fully paid for by Medicaid and insurance. It really is not the big deal everyone is making it out to be. The bigger and real problem is fake service dogs. If you want to complain about something that is a real issue.


There is no exception to the 7 day notice. 7 day notice is for deactivation for NO REASON, or for reason(s) beyond the driver's control (like my 3-in-3 for accidents that were in no way my fault).

Deactivation for cause is a different situation.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> There is no exception to the 7 day notice. 7 day notice is for deactivation for NO REASON, or for reason(s) beyond the driver's control (like my 3-in-3 for accidents that were in no way my fault).
> 
> Deactivation for cause is a different situation.


Ok so what is your point? If you refuse a service animal you can be deactivated immediately correct? Didn't I say that?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jaackil said:


> Again your Logic is seriously flawed. Non of that applies to the ADA. The ADA is the same in all 50 states. It is a federal law and federal law always supersedes state and local laws. The fact that you can take your seatbelt off when approaching a curb is as relevant as the fact in Massachusetts you can take left turns on red. The ADA does not distinguish between private cars for hire and public cars for hire. It does not even address that. Not sure what law school you got your law degree from.


If you do not like the post or what I post, try "iggies".......as for your insults, I have seen better from a third grader.................


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jaackil said:


> Ok so what is your point? If you refuse a service animal you can be deactivated immediately correct? Didn't I say that?


 Yes. That doesn't make it an exception to the 7 day rule though. The 7 day rule is completely separate, and specifically for when there is no cause. It is basically the exception to deactivation for TOS violations. Not the other way around.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I don’t have a problem with walkers or wheelchairs in general, the disabled need to get to where they’re going somehow. I have a problem when the pax is in a wheelchair and expect me to carry them out of the chair and into the car. I’m not trained nor do I get paid enough for that.

I will offer my arm for support. 

If they’re riding one of them electric wheelchairs that weigh a ton, I drive off. Nearly broke my back getting one of them into the trunk. Never again.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If you do not like the post or what I post, try "iggies".......as for your insults, I have seen better from a third grader.................


It still does not make your logic correct. There were no insults, if anyone is acting like a 3rd grader it is you because I called you out on your supposed logic. And you are a moderator? SMH


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jaackil said:


> It still does not make your logic correct. There were no insults, if anyone is acting like a 3rd grader it is you because I called you out on your supposed logic. And you are a moderator? SMH


Not sorry, but you are making a mistake here: you have mistaken me for someone who cares.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Not sorry, but you are making a mistake here: you have mistaken me for someone who cares.


Wow that is extremely childish especially from a moderator. And if you don't care what did you even respond? Apparently you just can't help yourself can you? What next?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jaackil said:


> Wow that is extremely childish especially from a moderator. And if you don't care what did you even respond? Apparently you just can't help yourself can you? What next?


Someone must have told you that I care. He was not telling you the truth.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Someone must have told you that I care. He was not telling you the truth.


I rest my case. You just can't help yourself.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jaackil said:


> I rest my case. You just can't help yourself.


................but you do not understand: you are not addressing your remarks to anyone who cares.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

AvisDeene said:


> I have a problem when the pax is in a wheelchair and expect me to carry them out of the chair and into the car.


So how often do you actually have that situation?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> So how often do you actually have that situation?


I have hauled more than a few customers in foldables over the years. Most of them can get themselves out of the wheelchair and into the car. All that I need do is hold the wheelchair or give an arm for them to grab, if asked.

One of my cab companies had a regular who had a board that she used. The driver had to hold the wheelchair. She folded down the arm on the side, you pulled the board out of the back and gave it to her. She put the board across the gap then slid herself across it and into the seat. She even knew in which model cars she was better off in the back or front. She simply reversed the process at the destination.

The most that I have had to do is give an arm. Of course, I did have to fold up the wheelchair, stow it, produce it at the destination, but that is normal for that kind of job.

The jobs usually are locals, they do not tip very well, if at all, because usually they can not afford to tip. You just do it because the law requires it..


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> .
> 
> Wait... Wat...... Semen? What kind of Uber are you doing? I want video proof!


Hey, it happened to me, I didn't get pictures because I immediately went and cleaned it up. On my door panel, window, outer door panel and sail panel. The girl must have been having a really great time, more than she could handle, because she vomited it up all over. no joke.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kembolicous said:


> The girl must have been having a really great time, more than she could handle, because she vomited it up all over.


Oh jeez, isn't that a beaut?! Vomit and semen at one time. Eww!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

AvisDeene said:


> I don't have a problem with walkers or wheelchairs in general, the disabled need to get to where they're going somehow. I have a problem when the pax is in a wheelchair and expect me to carry them out of the chair and into the car. I'm not trained nor do I get paid enough for that.
> 
> I will offer my arm for support.
> 
> If they're riding one of them electric wheelchairs that weigh a ton, I drive off. Nearly broke my back getting one of them into the trunk. Never again.


I am guessing you have limited experience with disabled people and they are not all the same. Just because they are in a wheel chair does not mean they cannot wall, stand or pivot.

Even the paraplegic or amputees, especially the younger ones are very capable of getting themselves into the car but need assistance putting the chair in the back

Anyone that needs to be lifted from the seat will have an aide with them, or if not available will be using a wav or wheel chair van.



Christinebitg said:


> Oh jeez, isn't that a beaut?! Vomit and semen at one time. Eww!


Just needed a little poop for the hatrick


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> So how often do you actually have that situation?


Not often at all.



Kodyhead said:


> I am guessing you have limited experience with disabled people and they are not all the same. Just because they are in a wheel chair does not mean they cannot wall, stand or pivot.
> 
> Even the paraplegic or amputees, especially the younger ones are very capable of getting themselves into the car but need assistance putting the chair in the back
> 
> ...


I never said that everyone who is disabled are the same. Also, I don't mind offering limited assistance to those in need. But there have been times where I was expected by their family to lift them into the car. It isn't worth the risk of hurting them nor is it worth the money.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ................but you do not understand: you are not addressing your remarks to anyone who cares.


No, I apparently am, I am addressing the only person who cares, You. You just can't help yourself can you?


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

See like you just take these people & go on with your day, you know? Sometimes it's a pain in the ass, but you just do it.

I ain't never had to lift nobody out of no wheelchair or no car, see?

If they need somebody to do that, like somebody's gonna hafta go with them or be there on the other end, you know?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jaackil said:


> No, I apparently am, I am addressing the only person who cares, You. You just can't help yourself can you?


Tell someone who cares.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

AvisDeene said:


> Not often at all.


I would bet that 99% of drivers have never had anybody ask to pick them up and carry them to the car.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Tell someone who cares.


You just can not help yourself can you? You obviously do care because you keep responding like a little child. What next? "I know you are but what am I?" Also kind of inappropriate for a moderator to be acting so immature . Not very professional at all.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I would bet that 99% of drivers have never had anybody ask to pick them up and carry them to the car.


It doesn't mean that it will never happen and drivers should know that they are not obligated to in case a similar situation ever arises.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jaackil said:


> You just can not help yourself can you? You obviously do care because you keep responding like a little child. What next? "I know you are but what am I?" Also kind of inappropriate for a moderator to be acting so immature . Not very professional at all.


Tell someone who cares.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Tell someone who cares.


Oh man you are just too easy. Not even like a child, Just like a Pavlov dog. Gotcha again!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jaackil said:


> Oh man you are just too easy. Not even like a child, Just like a Pavlov dog. Gotcha again!


tl;DR


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> tl;DR


Every time, moderators should have at least a little self control. You have none!


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Vomit and semen at one time.


At least I hope he like got a double cleaning fee, you know?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I just gave my side of it being an official wav. and access driver for Lyft imho...its not so cut and dry as should I just take them...
many are very sick..many are not


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Lyft driver sued when visually impaired pax crossed street

https://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/...0190815-3xmr7r4oinefpkbu67wzbfefwi-story.html


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Lyft driver sued when visually impaired pax crossed street
> 
> https://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/...0190815-3xmr7r4oinefpkbu67wzbfefwi-story.html


This is what I keep saying... heartbroken family members and their lawyers will name EVERYONE in a suit that they can.

If you follow TOS/policies, U/L should cover the driver as part of themselves. They should cover this driver. Sad as her death is, the driver was NOT responsible to get out of the car to help her just because GGG said to. They don't make the rules.

Did the woman cross at a corner or in a crosswalk, or did she jaywalk? (If the driver that hit her is pleading NG, I'm betting she was jaywalking -- it's really the only possible defense.)

May the woman R.I.P., and her family find peace and strength during this difficult time.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Not sure. Good question but I think we do


No. We do not


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Chorch said:


> It's sad where society ended up.
> 
> Basically if you are walking on the street and a handicapped person falls, you wouldn't help. Only a professional should.
> 
> ...


Yep. Society is all about the money now. Just waiting for the next flood.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Yep. Society is all about the money now. Just waiting for the next flood.


I'll have my arc ready full of women. To make sure mankind doesn't end.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I'll have my arc ready full of women. To make sure mankind doesn't end.


Civilization needs a do-over anyway


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I'll have my arc ready full of women. To make sure mankind doesn't end.


Yea, two blonds, two brunettes, and two redheads.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I'll have my arc ready full of women. To make sure mankind doesn't end.


? then will there be a flood as promised?



ZenUber said:


> Yea, two blonds, two brunettes, and two redheads.


Can I be one?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> ? then will there be a flood as promised?
> 
> 
> Can I be one?


I, I, I, don't know what to say.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I'm uberX.
> 
> Does anyone hate these type of rides? Listen I'm sympathetic to handicapped people. However, i signed up to be a driver. Not someone to carry a walker and wheelchairs .
> 
> Also I'm a germaphobe. I hate touching other peoples stuff. Who knows where they have been or the last time they cleaned that stuff? I once helped someone with their luggage into my car. I ended up getting dog excrement on my hands


What you on about?
There's NEVER any trace of nose goobies, saliva, urine, faeces, on the handles on walkers and wheelchairs.
Ewashed their hands with soapand then sanitizer after wiping their bums of poop, especially people in wheelchairs.
100% sanitized and clean every time you touch one.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Can I be one?


If there's a flood, we will need a motorboat. So that's when you come in handy, I'll motorboat you (I'm a poet)


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

Lol being a rideshare driver means you take anyone with the means to surf the web and sign up with a debit/credit card - you have to have tolerance for germs and all types of bodily fluids in your car.

https://www.businessinsider.com/rid...s-than-taxis-rentals-toilets-new-study-2019-5
I have had a pax tell me that she knew someone who contracted a multiple resistant bacteria infection while rideshare driving. She was paranoid for the entire trip.


----------

